# Geliyormuşsun, Allah'ın belası



## melissa123

can someone translate this to english please... 

gelıyomussun allahın belası



iyi dileklern için çok tşkr ederm abcm hep brlkte nice mutlu senelere...

thanks


----------



## capricorn00

Are you coming? Damn!
Thanks for your good wishes, pal; happy new years all together.


----------



## Volcano

melissa123 said:


> can someone translate this to english please...
> 
> Geliyormussun Allahın belası
> 
> 
> İyi dileklerin için çok teşekkür ederim abicim, hep birlikte nice mutlu senelere...
> 
> Thanks



*I heard you were coming, damn

Thank you very much for your good wishes bro, many happy returns all together *


----------



## melissa123

Thank you for the translation!!!


----------



## hasansabri

you are coming? Damn!

Thanks a lot for your good wishes my brother, happy new years alltogether.


----------



## Evros

Lol,there is a big confusion here in the answers.Volcano is right,other 2 is wrong 

Its not a question,some members misunderstood 

Geliyor musun?-- Are you coming?
Geliyormuşsun  -- You are coming (as i heard)

Rest is ok


----------



## melissa123

Can you please translate this for me thanks!!!!

sıktır lan serefsızzz sen bostonda eglenn bı benım ısımı ayarlamadın bana gerı donmedın bılee gelme olm burayaaa hep orda kal


----------



## ayşegül

melissa123 said:


> Can you please translate this for me thanks!!!!
> 
> sıktır lan serefsızzz sen bostonda eglenn bı benım ısımı ayarlamadın bana gerı donmedın bılee gelme olm burayaaa hep orda kal


 
I would translate:


Fu*k off you jerk! Keep enjoying in Boston,you havent fixed/arranged my work,you even havent called me back ,man ! never come here , stay there forever!


----------



## AlpTigin

Allah'ın belası = bloody


----------



## Rallino

melissa123 said:


> Can you please translate this for me thanks!!!!
> 
> sıktır lan serefsızzz sen bostonda eglenn bı benım ısımı ayarlamadın bana gerı donmedın bılee gelme olm burayaaa hep orda kal




Lately we have too many slang/insult containing translation requests. Are these messages really pointed at you or do you just see them somewhere and ask here?


----------



## ayşegül

Rallino said:


> Lately we have too many slang/insult containing translation requests. Are these messages really pointed at you or do you just see them somewhere and ask here?


Duygularıma tercüman oldun Rallino


----------

